# Best place to get free supplement samples?



## thames55 (Dec 19, 2011)

I just started lifting and I want to try out some supplements. Im curious to know if you guys have had any luck finding free supplement samples. I've found a few where the samples are free but you still have to pay for the shipping and handling. I tried tigerfitness and I picked six samples but the shipping is like $14 dollars and there is no way the samples were worth that. I found another site called sixpacksack.com which provides muscle-building samples, nutrition supplements, etc. each month with free shipping. I am going to try that next. I was wondering if there are any other good sites to visit besides the brands main page.


----------



## kevinhy (Dec 19, 2011)

Go to the arnold sports expo, they give out a TON of samples.


----------



## Scoooter (Dec 27, 2011)

kevinhy said:


> Go to the arnold sports expo, they give out a TON of samples.



yeah, great...if you live nearby


----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)

thames55 said:


> I just started lifting and I want to try out some supplements. Im curious to know if you guys have had any luck finding free supplement samples. I've found a few where the samples are free but you still have to pay for the shipping and handling. I tried tigerfitness and I picked six samples but the shipping is like $14 dollars and there is no way the samples were worth that. I found another site called sixpacksack.com which provides muscle-building samples, nutrition supplements, etc. each month with free shipping. I am going to try that next. I was wondering if there are any other good sites to visit besides the brands main page.


 

Bro just walk into a GNC or Vitamin Shoppe and ask for any free samples they might have...

They keep them behind the register. Just buy a water or something...

Let them know you are new to supps and want to try some products out before you buy. You should be able to find at least 3 GNC's around you if you are in the city...

Stop by all of them on the weekend and get all the samples you can get...


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 28, 2011)

Just what ExLe said, but whatever you do...DO NOT LET THEM TALK YOU INTO BUYING ANYTHING!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 28, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> DO NOT LET THEM TALK YOU INTO BUYING ANYTHING!!!



That's funny stuff right there.


----------

